
AI Scientists, Dr. Sebastian Seung and Dr. Daniel Lee Join Samsung Research - MikusR
https://news.samsung.com/global/world-renowned-ai-scientists-dr-sebastian-seung-and-dr-daniel-lee-join-samsung-research
======
memming
Maybe samsung is starting connectomics research.

------
PredictorY
Unless I am married to Dr. Seung or Dr. Lee, I'm not sure why this should
matter to me?

